# Noob musician question-how to make vocaloid sounds nice in your music



## Icecreamvan (Sep 15, 2018)

Hi. I am very new to DAW and music making online. I know piano and keyboard playing been playing my whole life but a noob to using DAW and making music using one.
I know some basic about using VST's in DAW's. Currently im using ableton DAW,VPS Avenger Synth and a Vocaloid.

I have some interest in using vocaloid singer after watching youtube videos online. But just to try it out quickly when I try to play some sequences(SQ) music in VPS Avenger synth + Vocaloid voice, the sound doesn't seem to sound nice together at all. Unlike the ones when I hear in youtube videos they all sound really nice and in harmony together. The vocaloid sound doesn't sit together with the sound of VPS avenger. im not sure what the concept musician use, but im trying to make it all blend together beautifully.
Any pointers truly appreciated. thank you so much!!!


----------

